
Ask HN: Why hasn't the OSS community replaced Facebook? - all_usernames
The problems with Facebook (+Insta) are too many and too obvious to state; even the company&#x27;s internal priority is to &quot;Fix Facebook.&quot;<p>Given the tremendous amount of time and energy sunk into projects like Kubernetes, and the potential benefit to society of a better social network, why haven&#x27;t we seen this emerge?
======
jascii
There are several OSS social networks. I think part of the problem is that to
"replace Facebook" it would have to be as addictive or worse then Facebook,
defeating the purpose of replacing it.

In other words: Why hasn't science found a way to "replace" heroin?

~~~
Aperocky
Good question, maybe one day we’ll find a way to increase dopamine production
and not have brain chemistry react to it the same way it does now. Which is to
say, elevate mood without dependency, it doesn’t even have to be a chemical.

------
fullstopslash
The problem is the users. Facebook is popular because everyone is on facebook.
Tons of new social media sites pop up daily, but not many people use them, so
the herd sticks to facebook because that's where all their friends are. The
best way to combat this would be through interoperability where a person could
use facebook, but through another site. Not needing to be on facebook to use
facebook is /directly/ in opposition to the companies business model though,
so they'll constantly find ways to combat interoperability. Even sue against
it.

------
gtirloni
I think the open source aspect of this is irrelevant. I think the question
you're asking is why hasn't anyone replaced Facebook with a better alternative
AND why hasn't it caught on.

See wt.social for an alternative. Who knows if it'll become popular but I bet
it won't be because it's OSS or not... simply because your family and friends
don't know what that is or don't care.

------
buboard
my take is because it doesn't care. the kind of problem that facebook solves,
socializing for social butterflies is not appealing to developers, who tend to
be introverted.

------
diehunde
Not worth the effort?

